# Maverick et Boot Camp



## Ilidjane (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour a tous

J'ai installé maverick sur mon mac ce matin, et je voulais installer windows 7 via boot camp mais je rencontre quelques difficultés. Il ne reconnais pas mon CD de windows 7. il est affiché: "le disque d'installation est introuvable" Auparavant j'avais snow leopard et windows xp et il me semble que l'assistance boot camp ne me demandais pas directement le cd windows, il permettais simplement de partitionner le disque dur. 
La méthode classique ne fonctionnant pas je me demandais si il était possible de partitionner le disque dur sans avoir a tout réinstaller du coté mac? Ou bien si vous connaissiez la démarche a suivre pour corriger le problème avec boot camp?

Merci pour vos futur conseils 

Paul


----------



## edd72 (23 Octobre 2013)

Oui pour BC3.1 (?), il n'y avait pas besoin d'insérer le DVD lors de l'étape de partitionnement, sauf qu'en conséquence des gens se retrouvaient bloqués (redémarrage sur l'install et pas le bon DVD --> écran noir curseur clignotant). Ainsi, la vérification que tout sera OK est faite, à présent, au préalable.

DVD original de W7? 
Version en boite complète? (pas un DVD fourni avec une machine)


----------



## Ilidjane (23 Octobre 2013)

Non ce n'est pas un dvd original mais c'est un dvd avec un installateur fonctionnel puisqu'avant de tout reformater j'avais réussi a installer windows7 sur ma partition windows xp pour voir si ça fonctionnait. Je suppose que cette sécurité est comme tu l'a dit afin d'éviter d'avoir de mauvaise surprise si notre version de windows n'est pas fonctionnel mais aussi pour éviter les versions piraté de windows.... mais ça empêche donc d'installer tout autre os comme windows xp ou linux? N'y a t'il pas la possibilité de contourner cette sécurité?


----------



## edd72 (24 Octobre 2013)

Ilidjane a dit:


> mais ça empêche donc d'installer tout autre os comme windows xp ou linux?



C'est tout à fait exact.


----------



## tonrain (26 Octobre 2013)

Il est tout à fait possible de procéder au formatage "BootCamp" manuellement en passant par l'Utilitaire de Disque, en choisissant le disque dur principal (le tout premier généralement), puis l'onglet "partition". On clique alors sur le petit "+" on choisit le format FAT, la taille que l'on souhaite, et le nom BootCamp puis enfin "Appliquer".

On insère son CD/DVD, on va ensuite dans Préférences Système, onglet Démarrage, et on choisit son DVD. Sinon, on redémarre avec le DVD en appuyant sur C. Il faudra peut-être repasser par l'onglet Démarrage des Préférences Système au démarrage pour choisir la partition BootCamp lors du deuxième démarrage.


----------



## chjousse (28 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

débutant sur mac je viens de m'offrir un macbook pro avec Maverick installé.

je souhaite installer XP avec bootcamp.

sur un des posts de cette discussion il est indiqué qu'on ne peut plus installer XP avec maverick,
pouvez-vous le confirmer ou y a-t-il un moyen comme celui indiqué par kignon .

@kignon , lorsque je suis ta méthode j'ai le choix entre deux types de formatage FAT :
- MS-DOS ( FAT ) 
- ExFAT

lequel choisir s'il te plait ?

merci à tous,
je pense que je vais devoir vous mettre à contribution très souvent ces prochaines semaines...

alors en attendant je vous souhaite de bonnes fêtes.

merci
christophe


----------



## Locke (28 Décembre 2013)

chjousse a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> débutant sur mac je viens de m'offrir un macbook pro avec Maverick installé.
> 
> ...



Et si tu commençais par le commencement, c'est à dire une sauvegarde via Time Machine ou faire un clone ? Parce que sans filet, ça va être dur pour toi par la suite.

Et pour Boot Camp, là aussi, il serait bon de prendre les informations au bon endroit... https://www.apple.com/fr/support/bootcamp/ ...de bien lire, d'installer en fonction de son matériel de la version autorisée de Windows. 

Et pour cerner rapidement ton problème... http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5634?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## edd72 (29 Décembre 2013)

chjousse a dit:


> sur un des posts de cette discussion il est indiqué qu'on ne peut plus installer XP avec maverick,



La question n'est pas tout à fait celle-là (perso, j'utilise Mavericks et j'ai une partition BC XP, c'est faisable) mais de savoir si par "Mavericks" (qui est une version du système d'exploitation OSX), tu entends "une machine sortie avec Mavericks de pré-installée" (donc une machine de mi-fin-2013).
Si tel est le cas alors même s'il est possible via diverses moyens d'installer XP, tu n'auras pas les drivers XP pour ton matériel (carte graphique, son, webcam, trackpad, touches volmes/luminosité etc. du clavier...).


----------



## Toine85 (30 Décembre 2013)

Petite question sans réponse de ma part et celle de google.
Je profite de ce sujet ouvert "Maverick et Boot Camp"

J'ai installé seven sur une partition sur le mac.
50 go de partition via utilitaire de bootcamp.
Pas de soucis, pilote à jour tout OK, par contre il ne me reste que 11 GO de libre sous le disque C de seven, idem sous Mavericks; a propos de ce mac.

Je suis dans la même config que le tropical suivant Peut on supprimer les fichiers listés sur le dernier post de:
[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]http://forums.macg.co/windows-mac/probleme-de-place-utilisee-windows-1217692.html[/FONT]
[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]
[/FONT]

Merci


----------



## edd72 (30 Décembre 2013)

Toine85 a dit:


> Petite question sans réponse de ma part et celle de google.
> Je profite de ce sujet ouvert "Maverick et Boot Camp"
> 
> J'ai installé seven sur une partition sur le mac.
> ...



Pas vraiment le sujet et on ne sait pas trop de quoi tu parles (ni pourquoi tu postes ici plutôt que dans le topic que tu indiques), si tu parles de *winSxS* alors la réponse est non, tu ne supprimes rien.


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2013)

J'ai fait un complément de réponse dans le sujet ouvert ici... http://forums.macg.co/windows-mac/probleme-de-place-utilisee-windows-1217692.html#post12653827


----------



## Toine85 (30 Décembre 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Pas vraiment le sujet et on ne sait pas trop de quoi tu parles (ni pourquoi tu postes ici plutôt que dans le topic que tu indiques), si tu parles de *winSxS* alors la réponse est non, tu ne supprimes rien.



Au début mon sujet traitait de l intitule de ce post, d où cette poursuite de ce post datant du 02/11/2013, puis après différentes lectures je me suis aperçu du post ouvert suivant mon lien correspondant au problème dont je fais face, J ai édité mon post et un copier colle n à pas fonctionné, j aurais aimé l effacé pour le mettre à la suite du post trouve mais impossible et vu la réaction que cela en découle sur les doublons j ai abandonné.




Concernant les fichiers je ne pense pas que cela corresponde car  il sont à la racine de c: et non sous le répertoire C:\Windows\Winsxs
Mais cela est traité sur le sujet de l autre post.


----------



## chjousse (8 Janvier 2014)

... pour les infos

merci Locke j'ai bien trouvé sur ton lien que apple ne permettais pas d'installer XP sur un maverick pré-installé sur mon mac

merci Edd72 pour ton info, c'est effectivement un macbook neuf avec maverick, et sans pilotes j'abandonne. dommage car à la maison je n'ai que XP et ça m'ennuie d'acheter une autre version windows maintenant rien que pour mettre sur mon mac

la bonne année à tous

christophe


----------



## Moontyx (8 Janvier 2014)

Connais-tu la virtualisation ? Si tu veux absolument utiliser Windows XP sur Mac, mais ça te reviendrais à acheter un logiciel de virualisation tel que Vmware, et Parrallel Desktop.

à toi de voir.


----------

